
Ask HN: Forums Similar to Hacker News in the Internet - raybon
Are there forums similar to Hacker News on the Internet? Any subreddits or similar?
======
lmedinas
I was not able to find anything close to Hacker News at least UI-wise,
moderation, comments and content-wise.

The anything closer, imo, is Reddit and Slashdot.

------
sexy_seedbox
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) is similar to HN

~~~
kkirsche
Do you have any advice for the best way to get an invite to the site? Great
content on it

------
haditab
Not sure what you mean by similar. tildes.net is similar in some ways.

~~~
diehell
Can you spare an invite?

